# Wear eye protection when using chainsaws



## MJFlores (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a post in here that I'm looking for a new light weight saw, was just reading updates on it and figured, I should toss out the reminder that we all know anyways regarding safety glasses.  Last spring I was doing a "quick last cut" and didn't bother putting my glasses back on (they were sitting on the rack of my ATV).  In a moment of stupidity I had a wood chip (or something) fly into my eye.  I ended up at urgent care and missed a few days of work.  No lasting damage but I did get a torn cornea and for anyone who isn't aware...an eye injury is an extremely painful ordeal and there are no pain meds that will touch it.  They are completely avoidable and since doing this I wont touch a saw, or any power tool without safety glasses on.  When I healed up I went and bought about 6 pairs of safety glasses and placed them on my wood bench, my table saw, and one stays on my chainsaw.  I also bought a helmet with face shield.  Anyway, if I can keep one person from going through the pain I did by throwing out this reminder then I'd feel good.  Again, I'm sure everyone already is aware of this and probably already wears safety glasses but if there's just one person who doesn't wear safety glasses and reads this...please get a pair and wear them!


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 8, 2014)

I wear a helmet/face shield/ear muff system.  However even with the face shield, you need glasses on.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 8, 2014)

MJ: Thanks a trillion for sharing what could have been a life altering ordeal. Often people need a story like yours to coax them into getting religious about safety procedures. It's seems its usually "that one last cut" that causes the problem, because of being tired or just plain haste. That's not a criticism, I have personally been guilty of that and suffered the consequences.

I'm glad your story ended well - I cannot even imagine the pain of your injury.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 8, 2014)

I am a fan of the hard hat with face shield and ear protection. I do not wear safety glass under the face shield because my safety glass fog up due to sweating, which then becomes, imo, more dangerous. That face shield screen to me is the best and of course the hearing protection is the best. I am actually due for a new face shield mine is bent and starting to pop up when I don't want it to popup. Don't forget a good shoes, I've got a pair with steel toe protection.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 8, 2014)

Agreed on not using glasses under the shield. Mine has a screen with pretty small holes - I wonder if anyone make a plastic shield? 

Glasses that fog up are just as dangerous as no glasses.


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 8, 2014)

Helmet/face shield/ear protection here - also sturdy boots and chaps. Haven't had any issue with glasses fogging too badly with the face shield - normally wearing sunglasses. Cheers!


----------



## MJFlores (Feb 8, 2014)

After my injury, I wear safety glasses under neath my face shield.  Last summer I did have some fogging, but found if I moved the glasses out away from my face just a bit the problem went away.  I also found that wearing glasses without the shield lessens the fogging problem quite a bit.  During real humid weather I leave the shield up and rely on the glasses.  My shield is mesh, so I'd rather have safety glasses and no shield than a shield of mesh and no safety glasses.  I try very hard to use both though.  After the pain I had to go through, having to sit with both eyes closed for almost three days, and wondering if I had permanent vision loss was enough to make me a huge safety glasses advocate.  Next on my list is some saw chaps...and I want them "before" I get stung and not after!  

Gone are the days of just grabbing the saw, heading out back, and cutting wood.  It's safety first, then cutting.


----------



## simple.serf (Feb 8, 2014)

Between my dad and I we usually process 20 face cords a year. I am a fan of full PPE, just from my experience as a maintenance worker. I like having the glasses under the face shield (it's required where I work when grinding or cutting metal), and I have a pair that I carry in my truck that do not fog up. The other option is safety rated eye glasses with side shields, which work just as well.

I didn't used to be as aware of trying to use PPE, but then I ended up with a stainless sliver in my eye at work. Not fun.


----------



## xman23 (Feb 8, 2014)

My issue in the summer has been the glasses get steamed up with sweat, oily from chain oil wet gloves.  It's a hazard not seeing well. I take the off. I know I shouldn't, but that's what happens.
What's the opinion on the face shield, screen type, verses a solid plastic lens?


----------



## fire_man (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess it makes sense even when cutting wood, you could hit a fence post buried n a tree and shrapnel could fly back into the mesh screen. Makes me rethink just the mesh thing, but I really do have a fogging issue.


----------



## MJFlores (Feb 8, 2014)

I've always figured the mesh screen is really to protect you from branches flying back on your face, or maybe even snapped chain if it got that far.  I still think you need safety glasses under neath.  I have seen full plastic face shields but I would think they'd fog too.  The best thing to do is keep safety glasses as far away from your face so air can move between the lenses and your skin.  I have heard of "no fog" glasses but I haven't tried them.  Anything is better than nothing for sure, but I try to wear actual safety glasses whenever possible.  Chances are lower, but there's still a chance of a small particle making it through the mesh screen and into your eye.  At that point, a little fogging suddenly becomes a very small nuisance....although it is a pain in the you know what!


----------



## fire_man (Feb 8, 2014)

The fogging is more than just a nuisance for me. It downright becomes dangerous seeing, like xman said. But I hear your point.

My screen is pretty small meshed, but there is always still a risk.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 8, 2014)

fire_man said:


> Agreed on *not using glasses under the shield.* Mine has a screen with pretty small holes - I wonder if anyone make a plastic shield?
> 
> Glasses that fog up are just as dangerous as no glasses.


There are plenty of good non-fog safety glasses available.  INHO there should be no reason to not wear glasses.

Remember, that  wire screen is not always ANSI (safety) approved for flying objects (projectiles). 
Usually the helmet portion is approved though.   Of course SOME screen is, but make sure.

Also, a lot of moving sawdust and particles can find their way around (even through) screen.

My preference is BOTH mesh and "approved" glasses. YMMV.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 8, 2014)

I see guys all the time without eye protection on using chainsaws. I think its nuts.


----------



## D8Chumley (Feb 8, 2014)

I always wear my Oakley m frame glasses. We have to wear full PPE at work-glasses, safety toe boots, 100% gloves hard hats and green vests with retro reflective strips. At first guys groan but I feel weird without it any more. I have 2 pr with dark and light polycarbonate lenses. I don't like the ones they provide as they put a weird effect on what I'm looking at whether running a dozer or excavator. I have chaps but don't use them much. I also have the hard hat with mesh screen and muffs that I don't use much either but I usually use ear plugs. Thanks to the OP for the reminder. Safety first!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 8, 2014)

I wear my shatter proof prescription eyeglasses.....NOT GOOD ENOUGH !....have ended up with crap in my eyes. A Helmet/Shield/Ear protection is next on my list this Spring


----------



## D8Chumley (Feb 8, 2014)

IIRC polycarbonate can stop a 1/4" metal shard going 500mph or something ridiculous like that


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish I could learn to remember to raise the face shield before I spit.


----------



## D8Chumley (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahaha! As a "dipper" I can appreciate that


----------



## MJFlores (Feb 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I wish I could learn to remember to raise the face shield before I spit.


 HAHA, now that's funny!


----------



## 711mhw (Feb 8, 2014)

I must be a good squinter or just plain lucky. 30+ years of skillsaws, drills, grinders, chainsaws etc. Now I am at the age of needing "cheater" or reading glasses, I have a pair of tinted & clear safety glasses with the cheaters in them and find myself wearing one of them when ever I leave the house. Older and wiser? Slow learner? I still cut my wood in cut off jeans in the summer, and all my shoes are boots, so I guess, not old enough and still a slow learner


----------



## MJFlores (Feb 8, 2014)

I just dug this out of Facebook.  Here's my before and after picture that I posted on Facebook last year when my eye injury happened.  The picture on the left is me at the Urgent care, moments after the doctor injected a "numbing medicine" in my eye...it completely took away my pain but they then told me it will last about 30 minutes, long enough for them to lift the flap I had cut in my cornea, cleanse the area, and re-seat everything.  When they told me the extreme pain I felt moments earlier would come back soon, and remain for several days and there was nothing they could do for me to ease it until things healed...I was overtaken with dread.  It's amazing how a tiny 3/8" slice in your eyeball can cause that kind of pain.  It's indescribable. 

The picture of me on the right is a week after the incident.  I had just opened a package that arrived for me and was trying it all out in front of my girlfriend.  As soon as I could see again (I was stuck at home with both eye's closed for 48 hours), I went online and ordered a safety helmet with face shield and Stihl's best safety glasses.  As soon as I could drive I went to my Stihl dealer and bought a whole handful of safety glasses and placed them in the truck, on my table saw, on my weed wacker, chainsaw, riding mower, workbench, etc.  Now, this is what I look like every time I touch a chainsaw... or any power tool, the lawn mower, etc.  Please learn from my mistake so you don't have to suffer like I did.  There's no reason to endure that kind of pain when someone who's been through it can tell you what can happen when you don't take safety seriously.  I don't mean to harp on the subject or be a pain in the neck about it but...please wear your safety glasses.  Be safe everyone!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 9, 2014)

I know this was kind of mentioned, but what about bug eyez for the fogging issue. You can get them in fine screen mesh. I know that the impact resistance is lower, but there is now way anything is getting to your eyes unless its through the screen. 

http://www.wesspur.com/safety/tree-climber-eye-pro.html


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I wear a helmet/face shield/ear muff system.  However even with the face shield, you need glasses on.



Same here I wear a Stihl forestry helmet with metal mesh shield.  Under that are safety glasses.  I buy them by the half dozen from Harbor Freight, and they don't fog for me.  What's ironic is that the more expensive models from other stores do fog.

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/eye-protection/impact-resistant-safety-glasses-94357.html


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I wish I could learn to remember to raise the face shield before I spit.


 

I can't tell you how many times I have done that.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Feb 9, 2014)

Good post guys - looking for an eye shield right now.


----------



## paul bunion (Feb 9, 2014)

I wear glasses and a helmet/face shield.    I have had bark get pulled off by my chain and hit my face guard.  Never had a chance to react nor did I need to. The shield stopped it.  

I did just notice that the mesh on face guard has rusted through in a spot and needs replacing.   I guess it has been tossed on top of a pile of wood or about my car too many times.  It is a safety item that needs inspecting.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Bobbin (Feb 10, 2014)

Eye protection is cheap insurance.  I use it whenever I'm stripping old paint or sanding anything (proper gloves, respirator, too).  My big thing is hearing protection.  I use hearing protection all the time... my foam saw is incredibly loud.  So is the lawn mower.  The vacuum cleaner.  I have actually convinced the good man to use it, too.  I figure saving what's left of his rock 'n' roll "hearing" is a good thing...   (huh?)

Safen up, guys!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 10, 2014)

MJFlores said:


> I just dug this out of Facebook.  Here's my before and after picture that I posted on Facebook last year when my eye injury happened.  The picture on the left is me at the Urgent care, moments after the doctor injected a "numbing medicine" in my eye...it completely took away my pain but they then told me it will last about 30 minutes, long enough for them to lift the flap I had cut in my cornea, cleanse the area, and re-seat everything.  When they told me the extreme pain I felt moments earlier would come back soon, and remain for several days and there was nothing they could do for me to ease it until things healed...I was overtaken with dread.  It's amazing how a tiny 3/8" slice in your eyeball can cause that kind of pain.  It's indescribable.
> 
> The picture of me on the right is a week after the incident.  I had just opened a package that arrived for me and was trying it all out in front of my girlfriend.  As soon as I could see again (I was stuck at home with both eye's closed for 48 hours), I went online and ordered a safety helmet with face shield and Stihl's best safety glasses.  As soon as I could drive I went to my Stihl dealer and bought a whole handful of safety glasses and placed them in the truck, on my table saw, on my weed wacker, chainsaw, riding mower, workbench, etc.  Now, this is what I look like every time I touch a chainsaw... or any power tool, the lawn mower, etc.  Please learn from my mistake so you don't have to suffer like I did.  There's no reason to endure that kind of pain when someone who's been through it can tell you what can happen when you don't take safety seriously.  I don't mean to harp on the subject or be a pain in the neck about it but...please wear your safety glasses.  Be safe everyone!


like the "stihl" ,  I cut the metal screen. tasco corp in riverside ,ri produces the molded part. thanks for supporting my small company. we cut the slip on style.


----------



## bassJAM (Feb 11, 2014)

I buy packs of safety glasses all the time, I have a bad habit of losing them or they get "borrowed" when friends stop over on their motorcycles and realize it's too dark to ride home with their sunglasses when they leave, but I still always have some around.  I still am not the best about wearing them all the time even though they are everywhere throughout the house.  And just about every time I forget, I end up spending a few minutes under the sink flushing a piece of wood or metal out of my eyes!!  2 weeks ago it happened when using a circular saw cutting plywood.  I've managed to get brake parts cleaner splash back in them a few times too (which REALLY hurts!!).

You'd think I'd learn my lessen, but it's always that "this will only take a few seconds" that gets me.  I might have to look into the mesh bug eyes.  I'm a sweater, even in sub-freezing temps, and if the fog doesn't get me, the sweat dripping off my bald head into my safety glasses eventually blinds me anyway.  Those might be a decent option for wood cutting.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> like the "stihl" ,  I cut the metal screen. tasco corp in riverside ,ri produces the molded part. thanks for supporting my small company.




so thats a screen not a shield in front of his face? i figured it was a plexiglass


----------



## BlueMule (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody recommend a good helmet with shield?  I saw the Stihl one, rather pricey.  Makita has one for $45 or so on Amazon.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 17, 2014)

BlueMule said:


> Anybody recommend a good helmet with shield?  I saw the Stihl one, rather pricey.  Makita has one for $45 or so on Amazon.



Husqvarna makes one like the stihl system. 40-50 buck on amazon and northern tool. It seems to get better reviews than the stihl, I've never used either though so take that as you will


----------



## wendortb (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought the Husqvarna hardhat with ear and face protection off amazon last week.  It seems to work well.  It is pretty comfortable and was a good price for the protection.  The instructions were not great but I was able to figure out how to put it together.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 18, 2014)

wendortb said:


> I bought the Husqvarna hardhat with ear and face protection off amazon last week.  It seems to work well.  It is pretty comfortable and was a good price for the protection.  The instructions were not great but I was able to figure out how to put it together.



I think I might pick one up next time I get northern tool coupons in the mail. Looks like a nice piece of equipment


----------



## Zare (Mar 3, 2014)

As a kid I remember my neighbor screaming,  and seeing him the next week..with a big bandage on his leg..
He told my dad he got careless near the end of cutting and the saw bucked and got his leg. 
I always  go  AGAT (all the gear all the time, motorcycle mantra).
And having to go to the hospital for getting crap in your eyes sucks.(i was very lucky, small piece of metal from work)







I  shake my head when i see guys cutting with out the basic protection or standing on logs trying to get a better angle..


----------



## MJFlores (Mar 3, 2014)

To my safety arsenal of Stihl safety helmet and safety glasses you can now add Stihl chainsaw chaps.  I stopped at the dealer the other day and finally bought a pair of chaps.  The idea is to get them BEFORE wishing I had them abut didn't!   Sure, I bet I'll now look like a weirdo out there with all the orange but if it keeps me out of the ER, I'll do it!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 3, 2014)

Wearing orange does have additional benefits.  A lot of folks assume you're a deranged chainsaw dude or you enjoy shooting and gutting animals (or both). 

Either way, they leave you alone.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Mar 3, 2014)

I have been a long time fan of safety glasses.  I've been wearing them since forever because I make soap.  You don't want to chance lye getting in your eye or you will be blind.  I already planned on packing them for my trip to Eugene to meet my nephew for log splitting fun.

You might want to wear them trying to put a 2 year old in a car seat when they don't want to be in it -- that's how my eye injury happened 5+ years ago.  I got kicked dead on in the eye and lost some of the fluid.  I am very lucky that the retina did not detach and still have black floaties.

THE PAIN is immense when you get an eye injury.  There is no excuse not to wear them because you can buy them cheap just about everywhere . . . Lowes. HD, HF, Walgreens, etc.

And @MJFlores and everybody else . . . the idea is NOT to just get them before you wish you had BUT TO USE THEM before you wish you had!


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 17, 2014)

Zare said:


> As a kid I remember my neighbor screaming,  and seeing him the next week..with a big bandage on his leg..
> He told my dad he got careless near the end of cutting and the saw bucked and got his leg.
> I always  go  AGAT (all the gear all the time, motorcycle mantra).
> And having to go to the hospital for getting crap in your eyes sucks.(i was very lucky, small piece of metal from work)
> ...


I look at that picture and I see "trip hazard"


----------



## skfire (Apr 17, 2014)

wear eye protection no matter what you work on or with....no matter how small, quick or easy....You can't take it back......it happened to me in 2012..split second....busted face and damaged right eye for life.....eye surgery is not fun...and blurry vision on one side gets old quick.....dont do s%&t without safety glasses.
scott


----------



## JP11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Safety glasses and chaps are VERY easy and cheap to buy.  I bet some of you are sitting in your boxers reading this message, and could have several pair on the way to you for a couple hundred bucks in the next 10 minutes.

I challenge any of you to find an eyeball, or a thigh muscle online to buy in the next hour.

any takers?

JP


----------

